

Now the NSA will have our fingerprints - hisabness
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/11/technology/apple-shows-off-2-new-iphones-one-a-lower-cost-model.html?ref=business

======
warmfuzzykitten
I'm surprised that PG didn't object to that headline.

------
tonylemesmer
and our childrens fingerprints.

